# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  چک کردم وجود table

## I,Nobody

سلام.
می خواستم بدونم آیا دستوری برای چک کردن وجود table هست؟
مثلاً می خوام چک کنم که آیا table_1 در DB وجود داره؟ اگه وجود داشت، اونوفت روش کار کنم.
متشکرم

----------


## I,Nobody

یادم اومد.
با Show tables میشه اینو فهمید.
البته اگه راه ساده تری داره، خوشحال میشم بدونم

----------


## reza_rad

در محل مورد استفاده می تونید از این استفاده کنید :

CREATE TABLE *IF NOT EXISTS* `te` (
  `1` text NOT NULL,
  `2` text NOT NULL,
  `3` text NOT NULL,
  `4` text NOT NULL,
  `5` text NOT NULL,
  FULLTEXT KEY `1` (`1`,`2`,`3`,`4`,`5`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1;



در واقع اگه مورد استفاده تون معلوم بشه بهتر میشه جواب داد ولی در کل همینه.

این هم یک مثال دیگه :

DROP TABLE *IF EXISTS* `te`;

----------


## I,Nobody

مرسی.
ولی مورد استفاده من این نیست.
مشکلم حل شده.

----------


## reza_rad

خواهش می کنم
موفق باشید.

----------


## amirhosein

با دستورات پی اچ پی هم میشه فهمید

----------

